

Rep. Jesse Jackson, Jr. calls out iPad as a job-killer - shawndumas
http://i.tuaw.com/2011/04/16/rep-jesse-jackson-jr-calls-out-ipad-as-a-job-killer/

======
rbanffy
Reminds me of a story I heard a long time ago.

While touring the Soviet Union, a foreign dignitary saw a team of a hundred
workers digging an irrigation canal with shovels. The foreign dignitary
commented that, with adequate machinery, a single worker could create the
canal in a couple hours. The Soviet representative replied: "We prefer using
workers with shovels so we create more jobs for our comrades". To that, the
foreign dignitary replied "Then, why don't you use a thousand workers with
spoons instead of a hundred with shovels?"

